# New to HO Please give advice!



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is my dilema, any and all help will be appreciated i recently moved to a smaller place and cant run my O Gauge stuff for a few years so i decided to set-up a layout in HO in my 9'x9' spare room,(too small for O) i need advice on what type of transformer(s) to get, and what track to get, i want track that looks realistic and do plan to run many trains at once, i dont know if they make a remote for HO scale, i use DCS for MTH, please help with this info, i already have my eye on a Y6B Precision Steam and a Marklin BIGBOY, also need to know if these 2 models can be ran at the same time even though they are made by different companies.....Ivan!


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone out there!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi there, 

Marklin Big Boy is three rail AC, so you can't use it. However, Trix (owned now by Marklin) produces a two rail DCC version -check it out!

http://www.trixtrains.com/american.html

Pricey isn't she!?


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*HO lover*



HO LOVER said:


> Anyone out there!


just joined , have a DC only set-up in a 10 X 22 room


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*HO trains, any one out there*

Getting used to using this forum. Got a 5" X 10" layout in DC only.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*New to HO, please give advise.*

a track layout for a 9X9 room gives you the option of a dogbone, or horseshoe layout. A turn-a-round at each end, bringing the flat run tracks close to each other. This dogbone could take a rt angle in its center section and continue to the next corner. 3 ft long flex track is the easiest to put down. You could double or triple deck for seperate runs.

There are more options for Dcc control in Ho than O gauge. When you buy the engine controlled or its card to install, you would get the matcjhing remote. At that time you would get info on what PS to get.


----------

